# How important is head to a man?



## AngelmommyX2 (Apr 16, 2009)

So i have never been one to give a man head. However my husband loves head. How important is this to a man and what makes it so important in a marrage?


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

Pretty damn important. :iagree:


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

When a women gives head, it conveys enthusiasm and attraction. Generally, a woman in a LTR won't do it if she is not regarding her lover as hot. In a long term relationship or marriage, it helps to keep the fire burning. For some women it steps the intimacy up a notch - so it could be a bad sign if it creates embarrassment - that might indicate uncomfortableness with that level of intimacy. This could be due to resentment, or past issues. 

It takes time, but eventually the man who never gets head - or any other sign of hot lust form his wife - will put 2 and 2 together (to make about 16), and realise that the woman is not "that into him". After that, some will leave - especially if there used to be oral and other hot acts, but now there isn't.

*However, having said all that...* if you are sexy and sexually demonstrative to your husband in other ways, then he might make allowances. I certainly would if other acts were done with enthusiasm.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

MT said it exactly, it is a show of "wow I think my man is so HOT" by the wife.

It is very important.


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

scs...

I think it's just as important as our husbands going down on us is to us as women.

Men just like blow jobs... haven't met one yet that didn't like that.

If you're having trouble there, and it grosses you out. This sounds silly, but it's really kind of an aquired "taste" lol...

not that most men even have a taste, so much as it's a strange sensation the first time you do that. 

The first time I ever gave my boyfriend head, (I was 20, we later married)
I didn't like it, thought it was gross, and didn't like the feeling of his penis in my mouth. Didn't taste bad, just felt weird. 

However.. as time went on, I started to enjoy it, and gave my first hubby head a lot. It became a very enjoyable thing to do, not just for him, but for me... We divorced for other reasons, but I remarried, and my current hubby loves when I do it too, and I absolutely get a Lot of pleasure out of giving him head. We try different positions, I've even done it in the car, while he's driving. I don't even have to be asked by my husband, I truly get a lot out of giving him head, and I'm pretty sure he loves it too. So it went from being something that I was uncomfortable doing, to something I love doing. 

So, it's not unusual for a girl to feel odd, or out of sorts the first time she does it... but, a lot of times.. that feeling goes away with time, and experience.. It's something you really should try, and the more you do it, the less uncomfortable you'll probably feel. Just give yourself some time, to get used to the sensation, and to develop good techniques for pleasing your husband.


----------



## MMA_FIGHTER (Feb 2, 2009)

heck yeah we do...lets be honest....it feels great and there is something taboo,or naughty* about it that makes me want to go down on my wife as well. its like the "DONT PUSH" button...do you really want to spend the rest of your life wondering...what if?
and it is true...there are allowances..my wife dont always want to go down on me. she might do something else like ask me if i would have porno sex with her sometimes. hell yeah....


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

its critical to me


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

If he needs to shave or keep cleaner before you go down, you should also tell him.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Heck yeah, shaving some down there can be just as important for a man as it is a woman


----------



## mike1 (Jun 15, 2009)

MarkTwain said:


> When a women gives head, it conveys enthusiasm and attraction. Generally, a woman in a LTR won't do it if she is not regarding her lover as hot. In a long term relationship or marriage, it helps to keep the fire burning. For some women it steps the intimacy up a notch - so it could be a bad sign if it creates embarrassment - that might indicate uncomfortableness with that level of intimacy. This could be due to resentment, or past issues.
> 
> It takes time, but eventually the man who never gets head - or any other sign of hot lust form his wife - will put 2 and 2 together (to make about 16), and realise that the woman is not "that into him". After that, some will leave - especially if there used to be oral and other hot acts, but now there isn't.
> 
> *However, having said all that...* if you are sexy and sexually demonstrative to your husband in other ways, then he might make allowances. I certainly would if other acts were done with enthusiasm.


:iagree:

It is or can be a critical way of showing that you are hot for your husband. Particularly if it used to be something you did more frequently in the past. As MT said though, I think you can make up for that in other ways if you're enthusiastic!


----------



## keefer (Jan 27, 2010)

How important is oral for a woman? I would imagine for most women, the answer is the same as for the man


----------



## cliff (Jan 31, 2009)

It's important. I'm not a guy who needs a BJ too often, but my problem has become my wife no longer does that for me. She did it years ago and bragged about doing it and swallowing for how many other guys before me I don't even know.

I think it's nice thing for a girl to do to a guy. I work 9 or 10 hours a day for her without complaining, so to me it would be a real nice gesture a couple of times a month.

Like I was reading in a magazine last night, sometimes when you love someone you just need to go the extra mile.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

cliff said:


> It's important. I'm not a guy who needs a BJ too often, but my problem has become my wife no longer does that for me. She did it years ago and bragged about doing it and swallowing for how many other guys before me I don't even know.


I think you have to take that as some sort of red flag of her interest level in you then.


Personally I like the way it makes my wife aroused when she does it. I generally prefer to come inside her vagina, but she def gets turned on by sucking my ****.

Not having a wife that gave BJs ever would be like buying a computer and not a monitor. Techinically there's nothing wrong with the computer... techinically.


----------



## cliff (Jan 31, 2009)

I totally agree.

I've learned a lot about myself and my marriage reading thru these posts and getting great feedback. I can see by me being "the nice guy" and being way too sensitive to her alleged ailments, needs, depression, pain of the day, etc., I've about ruined my marriage and command zero respect.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

In my very extensive observations there is an incredibly high correlation between how much a woman is into you and how sexual she is with you. The two easiest measures of how sexual she is are frequency of intercourse and frequency of bjs. The opposite is also true from men to women. 

Swallowing is a bit deceptive - it is a good indicator for some women, but others simply dislike it enough that it doesn't mean much that they don't do it. 

You point to a guy getting decent sexual frequency, and decent frequency bjs and I can almost guarantee he won't be on here posting how is wife doesn't respect him.





cliff said:


> I totally agree.
> 
> I've learned a lot about myself and my marriage reading thru these posts and getting great feedback. I can see by me being "the nice guy" and being way too sensitive to her alleged ailments, needs, depression, pain of the day, etc., I've about ruined my marriage and command zero respect.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

cliff said:


> I totally agree.
> 
> I've learned a lot about myself and my marriage reading thru these posts and getting great feedback. I can see by me being "the nice guy" and being way too sensitive to her alleged ailments, needs, depression, pain of the day, etc., I've about ruined my marriage and command zero respect.


No the nice guy stuff is important to have to build comfort in the relationship, but you've probably fallen down on the lack of excitement building alpha attraction traits.


A Little More On Alpha and Beta Male Traits


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

MEM11363 said:


> In my very extensive observations there is an incredibly high correlation between how much a woman is into you and how sexual she is with you. The two easiest measures of how sexual she is are frequency of intercourse and frequency of bjs. The opposite is also true from men to women.
> 
> Swallowing is a bit deceptive - it is a good indicator for some women, but others simply dislike it enough that it doesn't mean much that they don't do it.
> 
> You point to a guy getting decent sexual frequency, and decent frequency bjs and I can almost guarantee he won't be on here posting how is wife doesn't respect him.


This is exactly right.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Star said:


> Omg bjs don't = respect, come on guy's lol if it does then I command the upmost respect from my H


It's not BJ = Respect

it's...

Wife Turned On Sexually By Husband = The Little Things Stay Little

Wife Not Turned On Sexually By Husband = WHY CAN'T YOU LOAD THE FRAKKING DISHWASHER LIKE I TOLD YOU TO THE PLATES GO HERE AND RINSE THEM OFF BEFORE YOU PUT THEM IN THE CUPS GO HERE YOU IDIOT I TELL YOU AND I TELL YOU I AM SO SICK OF CLEANING UP AFTER YOUR **** ALL DAY LONG AND YOU NEVER DO ANYTHING RIGHT TO HELP ME GET AWAY FROM THE WASHING MACHINE AND LET ME DO IT BECAUSE YOU ARE INCAPABLE OF ANYTHING AND I CANNOT GET ANYTHING I WANT DONE AROUND HERE AND DINNER IS RUINED BECAUSE OF YOU AND I HOPE YOU ARE HAPPY

Then the husband comes on here and asks why his wife doesn't respect him and he isn't getting enough sex.


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Only thing I could suggest since reading the other posts is....

"Get on your knees"!!!


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> I WILL if YOU WILL!!!!


I'll go first!!! You may have to wait a while tho.


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> Wait a while? No I don't think so!!


I meant you would have to wait a long time for your turn to be on your knees cause i rather like licking.....

did i miscommunicate?


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> Er no, you didn't.
> 
> It's just I rather like being on my knees. And don't like waiting. For anything.


eeek than it would be a rather interesting race.. to the bottom.


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> Ladies first!!!



Well if i must...


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> Lol, That's right, know you're place!!!


i surely do.....


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> On your back then!!


Or wherever else i'm commaned


----------



## bacala787 (Feb 7, 2010)

Very important to give and to receive!


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Give and YEE shall receive...

Proper order.

and if YEE didnt receive... give more!!!!


----------

